#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  ΠΕΑ σε τμήμα ορόφου  κτηρίου

## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι,
  μια περίπτωση που με προβλημάτισε και θα ήθελα την άποψη σας.
  Πρόκειται για έκδοση ΠΕΑ, λόγω ενοικίασης, τμήματος του Α' ορόφου ενός αθλητικού συγκροτήματος αποτελούμενο από Ισόγειο, Α όροφο και Β όροφο (χώροι κάτω από κερκίδες προορισμένοι από την μελέτη για χώροι γραφείων, αναψυκτήριο BAR, αποδυτήρια αθλητών κλπ.)
1.       Η επιφάνεια του χώρου που αναγράφεται στο συμβόλαιο είναι μικρότερη από όσο είναι  στην πραγματικότητα.
2.       ο χώρος που ενοικιάστηκε δεν είναι μια ανεξάρτητη ξεχωριστή ιδιοκτησία αλλά αποτελεί ένα λειτουργικό τμήμα του όλου κτιρίου (το πρώην Σαλόνι VIP  και το αναψυκτήριο Μπάρ) το οποίο ανεξαρτητοποιήθηκε κλειδώνοντας δυο πόρτες στις άκρες του διαδρόμου που το διασχιζει και μια τρίτη που οδηγεί στις κερκίδες.
  και ρωτώ είναι δυνατόν να εκδοθεί ΠΕΑ σ' αυτή την περίπτωση?
  Η §4 του άρθρου 6 του Ν.3661/2008 όπως τροποποιήθηκε και αντικαταστάθηκε (ΦΕΚ 85/4-6-2010) μιλάει για μεμονωμένες πιστοποιήσεις *οριζόντιων ιδιοκτησιών* .
  ή μήπως κάνω λάθος και αρνήθηκα να εκδώσω ΠΕΑ στον άνθρωπο και τον ταλαιπωρώ χωρίς λόγω ?
  ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Xάρης

Ν.3851/2010 (ΦΕΚ 85/Α):
5. Η παράγραφος 4 του άρθρου 6 του ν. 3661/2008 αντικαθίσταται ως εξής:
«4. Η ενεργειακή πιστοποίηση οριζόντιων ιδιοκτησιών κατά την έννοια του άρθρου 1 του ν. 3741/1929 (ΦΕΚ 4 Α΄) και ιδιοκτησιών κατά την έννοια του άρθρου 1 του ν.δ.1024/1971 (ΦΕΚ 232 Α΄) βασίζεται είτε σε μεμονωμένες πιστοποιήσεις των οριζόντιων ιδιοκτησιών είτε σε κοινή πιστοποίηση ολόκληρου του κτιρίου, εφόσον πρόκειται για συγκροτήματα με κοινόχρηστα συστήματα. Η δαπάνη έκδοσης του ιστοποιητικού ενεργειακής απόδοσης κτιρίου βαρύνει, κατά περίπτωση, τον κύριο ή τους συγκυρίους ολόκληρου του κτιρίου, κατά το ποσοστό συγκυριότητας εκάστου.»

Άρα έχουμε δύο περιπτώσεις:
Ενεργειακή πιστοποίηση μεμονωμένης οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίαςΕνεργειακή πιστοποίηση κοινή, ολόκληρου του κτηρίου, εφόσον πρόκειται για συγκροτήματα με κοινόχρηστα συστήματα.
Εφόσον λοιπόν δεν έχεις μία μόνο οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία δεν υπάγεσαι στην πρώτη απ' τις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις.
Θα μπορούσες όμως να υπαχθείς στην δεύτερη περίπτωση εφόσον υπάρχουν κοινόχρηστα συστήματα θέρμανσης, ψύξης, παροχής ΖΝΧ, μηχανικού αερισμού, για το εν λόγω συγκρότημα οριζόντιων ιδιοκτησιών, έστω και αν δεν πρόκειται για ολόκληρο το κτήριο (μια πιο ελαστική προσέγγιση και ερμηνεία από πλευράς μου την οποία τη θεωρώ λογική).

Ότι δηλαδή, αν π.χ. τρεις από τις 10 συνολικά οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες του κτηρίου έχουν κοινόχρηστο λεβητοστάσιο που εξυπηρετεί αποκλειστικά αυτές τις τρεις ιδιοκτησίες, τότε μπορεί να εκδοθεί ένα κοινό ΠΕΑ γι αυτές τις τρεις ιδιοκτησίες.

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

Αυτό θα ήταν αποδεκτό εάν υπήρχαν οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες.
εδώ μιλάμε για τμήμα ορόφου που κλειδώνοντας δυο πόρτες το θεωρούνε ανεξάρτητο.
  δηλαδή σαν να λέμε σου νοικιάζω  μια γωνία στην αίθουσα αναμονής ενός νοσοκομείου βάζοντας μια πόρτα που να την απομονώνει οπτικά από τον  υπόλοιπο χώρο.
  επίσης στο ΦΕΚ 407/Β/2010 Έγκριση ΚΕΝΑΚ αναφέρει στο παράρτημα οδηγίες για την συμπλήρωση του πιστοποιητικού ενεργειακής απόδοσης 
*" Κτίριο ή Τμήμα Κτιρίου :*  επιλέγεται με [Χ] εάν πρόκειται για ολόκληρο κτίριο ή για τμήμα αυτού(π.χ. διαμέρισμα/γραφείο /ιατρείο ). Τμήμα κτιρίου θεωρείται η κάθε μία ξεχωριστή ιδιοκτησία εντός του ίδιου κτιρίου.
*Αριθμός Ιδιοκτησίας (για τμήμα κτιρίου):*  προκύπτει απο τον πίνακα ποσοστών συνιδιοκτησίας και κατανομής δαπανών του κτιρίου. "

----------


## Xάρης

Μάλλον δεν το κατάλαβα καλά αυτό που έγραψες στο αρχικό σου μήνυμα.
Κατάλαβα ότι μιλούσαμε όχι για μια μεμονωμένη ιδιοκτησία, ούτε για ολόκληρο κτήριο αλλά για το άθροισμα ορισμένων ιδιοκτησιών του κτηρίου.
Απ' ό,τι μας εξηγείς όμως, δεν πρόκειται ούτε γι αυτό.
Πρόκειται για τμήμα μιας οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας;
Αν είναι αυτό τότε θα έπρεπε να εκδοθεί ΠΕΑ για όλη την οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία.
Το μισθωτήριο ας γράφει ότι ενοικιάζεται τμήμα αυτής.

----------

ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

και μένα μου φαίνεται πιό λογικο ετσι 
ευχαριστώ.

----------


## fotinoula

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι.Μου έτυχε και εμένα το πρώτο μου ΠΕΑ που αφορά ένα παλιό πέτρινο κτίριο του 1920.Το κτίριο έχει υπόγειο,ισόγειο και όροφο.Στο κτίριο δεν υπάρχει σύσταση οριζοντίων ιδιοκτησιών και μου ζητείται να βγάλω πιστοποιητικό για τον πρώτο όροφο και συγκεκριμένα για τμήμα αυτού για να ενοικιαστεί ως ιατρείο.Οι κατόψεις το αναγράφουν ως γραφείο κανονικά.Με έχουν προβληματίσει τα εξής θέματα.α
α)Μπορώ να βγάλω πιστοποιητικο για το κατάστημα-γραφείο μόνο η πρέπει για όλο το κτίριο?Από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει έχω μπερδευτεί.
β)Ένας από τους τοίχους του πέτρινου ισογείου  καταστήματος που εξετάζω (τμήμα αυτού) γειτνιάζει με θερμαινόμενο χώρο ο οποίος έχει είσοδο από άλλο σημείο του κτιρίου και έχει κτιστεί το 2006 με τοιχοποία και φέροντα οργανισμό από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα.Εγω στο πρόγραμμα τον τοίχο αυτόν πρέπει να τον θέσω ως διαχωριστική επιφάνεια?Και αν ναι πρέπει να θέσω διαχωριστική επιφάνεια το τμήμα που εφάπτεται στο διπλανό κτίριο?
γ)Πρέπει να θέσω στο πρόγραμμα τον ΜΘΧ του υπογείου που ακουμπά το πάτωμα του καταστήματός μου ή να θέσω γειτνίαση με εξωτερικό αέρα και να πάρω το u/2?
Σας ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## spapako

1. Σύμφωνα με Ν.4122/2013 άρθρο 2: 
«Κτιριακή μονάδα»: τμήμα, όροφος ή διαμέρισμα εντός κτιρίου, που έχει σχεδιαστεί ή υποστεί μετατροπή ώστε να χρησιμοποιείται χωριστά.
Οπότε βγάζεις ΠΕΑ κανονικά για το τμήμα που θα νοικιαστεί.

2. Γειτνίαση με θερμαινόμενο χώρο δεν τη λαμβάνεις υπόψη καθώς ο τοίχος θεωρείται αδιαβατικός.

3. Αφού κάνεις ΠΕΑ για τμήμα κτιρίου, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις την παραδοχή U/2

----------

Xάρης

----------


## fotinoula

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση συνάδελφε.'Εχω και κάτι άλλες απορίες.Το κτίριο μου βγαίνει κατηγορία Η.Είναι κτίριο με λιθοδομή.Ως σενάριο σκέφτομαι να βάλω αντικατάσταση κουφωμάτων.Θα πρέπει να εισάγω στο πρόγραμμα τιμές που αναφέρει η ΤΟΤΕΕ σελ.63 η να πάρω τα u από κουφώματα που κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο.Έκανα κάποια πειράματα και το κτίριο εξακολουθεί να παραμένει στην ίδια κατηγορία.Άλλαξα και την διείσδυση αέρα και το gw αλλά τίποτα.Υπάρχει κάτι που μου ξεφεύγει?Αν προτείνω και εσωτερική θερμομόνωση θα <στέκει> ως σενάριο? Το U πως μπορώ να το βρω εκεί?Με αναλυτικό υπολογισμό?Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να αλλάξει κατηγορία.
Έλεγξε μόνο ποια είναι η εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας.

Ως U βάζω πάντα αυτό που έχω από εταιρίες κουφωμάτων τα οποία είναι πιστοποιημένα.

Θερμομόνωση, έστω εσωτερική, σε πέτρινη κατοικία που άνευ επιχρισμάτων, ακούγεται κάπως περίεργα.
Είναι διατηρητέο το κτήριο;
Το U το υπολογίζεις αναλυτικά.

Το ΠΕΑ είναι για το πρόγραμμα "εξοικονόμηση κατ' οίκον";

----------


## fotinoula

deigma.docοχι για ενοικιαση είναι.Εσωτερικά το κατάστημα είναι επιχρισμένο.Στις τελικές καταναλώσεις στο πεδίο που λέει πρωτογενής ενέργεια ανά τελική χρήση μειώνεται από 167.066 σε 167061.Αυτή είναι η διαφοροποίηση.όχι δεν πρόκειται για διατηρητέο κτίριο.Υπάρχει κάποιο excel για να υπολογίσω το U  ?

----------


## Xάρης

Αν είναι για ενοικίαση δεν υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός ως προς την απαιτούμενη εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας.
Τι εννοείς όταν γράφεις 167.066; ~167 kWh/m²;
Γιατί εγώ βλέπω ένα δεκαδικό στα αποτελέσματα του προγράμματος.
Αν είναι 167 χιλιάδες, τότε προφανώς είναι λάθος.

Αν δεν είναι διατηρητέο και ακόμα περισσότερο αν υπάρχει εσωτερικά επίχρισμα, μπορείς άνετα να εφαρμόσεις εσωτερική θερμομόνωση. 
Θα χάσεις όμως όλη τη θερμοχωρητικότητα του τοίχου που λόγω των πέτρινων τοίχων είναι σημαντική.

Excel μόνο και μόνο για το U δεν είναι δύσκολο να φτιάξεις.
Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ κάποιο που έχω φτιάξει αλλά δεν το διαθέτω δωρεάν.

----------


## fotinoula

Κατάλαβα.Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ συνάδελφε.Πρέπει να δω τι ακριβώς δεν έχω βάλει σωστά.Σε χιλιάδες μου βγαίνει και απόρησα γιαυτό.

----------


## Xάρης

Ενδεχομένως τα U τα έχεις βάλει κι αυτά σε χιλιάδες αντί για π.χ. 3,000 έβαλες τρεις χιλιάδες.

----------


## antanto75

Να ρωτησω κατι...Σε οροφο γραφειων ως οριζοντια ιδιοκτησια τμηματος κτιριου υπαρχουν γραφεια ως ΘΧ αλλα υπαρχουν και διάδρομοι-αποθηκες ως ΜΘΧ που καταλαμβανουν μεγαλύτερο εμβαδόν από τους ΘΧ. Θα κάνω μία θερμικη το εμβαδόν των γραφείων και μία ΜΘΧ όλα τα υπόλοιπα?
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν το κατάλαβα. 
Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις μια κάτοψη;

----------


## antanto75

Υπαρχει ο ΜΘΧ (αποθηκες) στα αριστερά από τη μπλε διαχωριστική. Ο ΜΘΧ στο χώρο των γραφείων είναι εντός των πράσινων διακεκομμένων γραμμών(>10% εμβαδού χώρου γραφείων ,δεξιά από τη μπλε γραμμή). Το ερώτημα είναι αν θα πάρω το καθαρό θερμαινόμενο χώρο γραφείων ως ΠΕΑ(συνολική επιφάνεια και θερμαινόμενη επιφάνεια) αφού αφαιρέσω όλους τους ΜΘΧ δεξιά από τη μπλε γραμμή

----------


## Xάρης

Δυστυχώς δεν κατάλαβα το σχέδιο, δεν βλέπω εσωτερικούς τοίχους, δεν διακρίνω ιδιοκτησίες.
Ας βοηθήσει κάποιος άλλος συνάδελφος.

----------


## asak

Αγαπητέ συνάδελφε antanto75,  το σχέδιο που επισύναψες δεν είναι κατατοπιστικό ώστε να μπορούμε να εκφράσουμε την άποψή μας και πολύ καλά ο Χάρης επισήμανε την απουσία δομικών στοιχείων (εσωτερικοί τοίχοι, εσωτ. πόρτες κλπ) ακόμα και τον προσδιορισμό της Ο.Ι. ως κλειστό και ανεξάρτητο χώρο.

----------


## antanto75

Έχετε δίκιο ανεβάζω κάτοψη περισσότερο κατατοπιστική πιστεύω....

----------


## Xάρης

Η οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία ποια είναι; 
Υπάρχουν οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες;
Είναι ισόγειο το κτήριο;
Βλέπουμε μια σκάλα στα δεξιά που οδηγεί σε υπόγειο, σε όροφο, σε τι; Είναι μέρος της οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας;

----------


## antanto75

> Η οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία ποια είναι; 
> Υπάρχουν οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες;
> Είναι ισόγειο το κτήριο;
> Βλέπουμε μια σκάλα στα δεξιά που οδηγεί σε υπόγειο, σε όροφο, σε τι; Είναι μέρος της οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας;


Ολος ο οροφος ειναι οριζοντια ιδιοκτησία. Ισόγειος εκ δυορόφου κτιρίου. Η σκαλα δεξια οδηγεί στον Α όροφο, εχει πορτα απο το χωρο των γραφείων για χρήση της κλίμακας για άνοδο στον πρώτο οροφο. Η πρασινη γραμμη ειναι ουσιαστικά η διαχωστικη επιφανεια των γραφειων με τους ΜθΧ, μπορεί δλδ να χρησιμοποιηθει μόνο το δεξι τμήμα σαν κτιριακη μονάδα. Οι Αποθηκες βεβαια αριστερα της πρασινης γραμμης απαλλασονται απο ΠΕΑ σε επικείμενη μίσθωση, αν και εφόσον μιλαμε για ολο τον οροφο σε χρηση απο τον μισθωτή

----------


## Xάρης

Άρα έχουμε ένα διώροφο κτήριο με δύο οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες, μία στο ισόγειο και μία στον όροφο.
Η οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία για την οποία μας ζητείται η έκδοση ΠΕΑ είναι αυτή του ισογείου.
Τμήμα αυτής της ιδιοκτησίας είναι θερμαινόμενος χώρος γραφείων και τμήμα αυτής ΜΘΧ αποθηκών και λοιπών χρήσεων.
Ο χώρος της κλίμακας που οδηγεί στον 1ο όροφο είναι ΜΘΧ και κοινόχρηστος, αν κατάλαβα καλά, άρα δεν είναι μέρος της οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας του ισογείου.

Για την έκδοση του ΠΕΑ θα θεωρούσα μια θερμική ζώνη τα γραφεία με τον διάδρομο που τα συνδέει και τα WC χωρίς να περιλαμβάνω στη θερμική ζώνη τον διάδρομο από την πάνω κεντρική είσοδο, τον σκοτεινό θάλαμο και δυο ακόμα μικρούς χώρους που χαρακτηρίζεις ως ΜΘΧ.
Τους υπόλοιπους χώρους θα τους έβαζα σε έναν ενιαίο ΜΘΧ και έτσι προκύπτει και η μεταξύ τους διαχωριστική επιφάνεια.

----------


## antanto75

Κατ αρχήν ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση. 
Σωστη μεν η σκέψη αλλα επειδη και ο χωρος διαδρομου και τα wc που αναφερεις να βαλω στη θερμικη ζωνη εχουν ανω του 10% του ογκου της, οπως την περιεγραψες, εγω δε θα επαιρνα ουτε αυτους τους χωρους...να βαλω ισως μονο τα wc υπολογιζοντας τους αν ειναι <10%...απλα αν τελικα θεωρησω με Χ τετραγωνικά μέτρα τη θερμικη μου ζωνη, θα βαλω συνολική =θερμαινόμενη επιφανεια?

----------


## asak

Στην περίπτωσή σου η θερμαινόμενη επιφάνεια είναι διαφορετική από τη συνολική επιφάνεια. Στην συνολική επιφάνεια συμπεριλαμβάνονται όλοι οι χώροι θερμαινόμενοι και μη, εκτός του κοινοχρήστου κλιμακοστασίου (ΜΘΧ) που δεν ανήκει εξάλλου στην Ο.Ι. που μελετάς.

----------


## antanto75

Εννοεις ότι θα βαλω βασει κατοψης ισογειου 700τμ ως συνολικη και 150 θερμαινομενη ή βάσει κτιριακής μονάδας εφόσον μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο το δεξί από τη πράσινη γραμμή τμήμα , θα εχω συνολικη 250τμ και θερμαινομενη 150τμ? Στην ουσία για το δεξι τμημα, εχω 1 θερμικη ζωνη και 1 μη θερμαινομενο χώρο που περιλαμβανει διαδρομο wc κλπ...Η κάνω λάθος?

----------


## spapako

Και την επιφάνεια προς κλιμακοστάσιο πως θα την περιγράψεις; Με την απλοποιητική U/2 ή αναλυτικά;

----------


## antanto75

Αν κανω αναλυτικα τους Μθχ θα κανω και αυτον...Το ζήτημα που δεν ειμαι 100% σίγουρος ειναι με τις επιφανειες όπως περιγράφεται παραπάνω

----------


## spapako

Νομίζω αφού τα περιγράφεις αναλυτικά (και εγώ αυτό θα έκανα), ως επιφάνειες βάζεις συνολική όλους τους χώρους (+κλιμακοστάσιο δηλ), θερμαινόμενη δεξιά της πράσινης γραμμής (πλην κλιμακοστασίου) και 2 ΜΘΧ με διαφορετικές διαχωριστικές προφανώς.
Το θέμα είναι πως κλείνει ο ΜΘΧ του κλιμακοστασίου, γιατί υπάρχει επικοινωνία και με το κλιμακοστάσιο του Α ορόφου...

----------


## antanto75

Κατ αρχήν εγώ τα αριστερά της πράσινης γραμμής δεν τα λάμβανα καν υπόψη μου
Τώρα, συνολική θα έβαζα ότι είναι δεξιά της γραμμής, θερμαινόμενη μόνο τα γραφεία.Ως ΜΘΧ θα έβαζα διάδρομους, θάλαμος, WC (τα πάντα πλην γραφείων)
Ο ΜΘΧ έχει πόρτα και τοίχο διαχωριστικό στο ισόγειο με τους υπόλοιπους χώρους ισογείου(δεν είναι ανοιχτός χώρος)

----------


## asak

Επειδή δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο ποιο είναι το ακίνητο για το οποίο θέλεις να εκδόσεις ΠΕΑ, είναι ο όροφος που μας δείχνεις Ο.Ι. γραφείων ? ή τι άλλο. Κάπου ανέφερες ότι όλος ο όροφος είναι Ο.Ι. και συμπεριλαμβάνεις και το κλιμακοστάσιο αν κατάλαβα καλά. Έχει γίνει σύσταση στο συνολικό κτίριο και ποια η χρήση του? Είναι τελικά κοινόχρηστο το κλιμακοστάσιο? Επίσης ποιος ο λόγος που εκδίδεις ΠΕΑ. Αν είναι ενοικίαση που είναι το πιο πιθανόν, τι μισθώνεται? ολόκληρο το κτίριο, η Ο.Ι. του ορόφου, μέρος της Ο.Ι. του ορόφου?

----------


## antanto75

Ο ιδιοκτήτης συμβολαιογραφικά μπορεί να μισθωσει όλη την οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία που είναι ο ισόγειος όροφος. Επειδή βάσει νόμου απαλλάσονται οι αποθήκες για έκδοση ΠΕΑ και επειδή υπάρχει διαχωριστική επιφάνεια γι αυτό έβαλα τη πράσινη γραμμή. Στη σύσταση ο όροφος είναι βιοτεχνικός-γραφεία αλλά και με ΕΥΠΕΝ που μίλησα φυσικά και καταγράφουμε ότι βλέπουμε.(όπως και το έχω σχεδιάσει) Το κλιμακοστάσιο όχι δεν θα είναι κοινόχρηστο(αν κάποιος μισθώσει τον ισόγειο δεν θα έχει πρόσβαση για Α όροφο και αντίστοιχα ο Α ορ). ΠΕΑ για ενοικίαση οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας ισογείου ορόφου αλλα μιλώντας με ΕΥΠΕΝ(το έχω και γραπτως) θα βάλω στοιχεία στο ΠΕΑ μόνο αυτά που μπορούν να ληφθούν υπόψη, άσχετα με συμβολαιογράφους και λογιστές.(εννοεί ότι τα τετραγωνικά που θα φαίνονται στο ΠΕΑ δε πρέπει να τα λαμβάνουν υπόψη τους στα συμβόλαια και τα μισθωτήρια)

----------


## asak

Νομίζω ότι η Ο.Ι. που περιγράφεις δεν αποτελεί Ο.Ι. Είναι συμβολαιογραφικά λαθεμένη. Δεν αποτελεί εξ ολοκλήρου ξεχωριστή αποκλειστική και αυθύπαρκτη κυριότητα επί του ορόφου. Υπάρχει τμήμα εντός αυτής που χρησιμοποιείται ως κοινόχρηστος χώρος για πρόσβαση στον α΄ όροφο. Οπότε γνώμη μου είναι να επιλύσεις πρώτα αυτό το θέμα και μετά τα υπόλοιπα που αφορούν αποθήκες κλπ.
Έχω την άποψη ότι στην περίπτωσή σου ή πρέπει να εκδοθεί ΠΕΑ για ολόκληρο το κτίριο (το σίγουρο)  ή ΠΕΑ με συνολική επιφάνεια το εμβαδόν του ισογείου χώρου χωρίς το χώρο κλιμακοστασίου (με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη).

----------


## antanto75

αφου υπαρχει δυνατοτητα διαχωρισμου θερμικων ζωνων(πρασινη γραμμη) γιατι να περιλάβω στη συνολική επιφάνεια και τους ΜΘΧ αριστερα της πρ.γραμμης?Το κλιμακοστασιο μαλλον ναι(έτσι πιστεύω και γω) θα το βγαλω εκτος της ΟΙ ουτως άλλωστε...

----------


## asak

Γιατί πρέπει να πας σύμφωνα με το Νόμο. Αλλιώς θα μπορούσε κάποιος σε μία κατοικία να διαχωρίσει όλους τους χώρους (υπόγειο , διαδρόμους χωλ κλπ) και να αφήσει μόνο σαλόνια και Η/Δ :-).

----------


## antanto75

Δε χωριζω γραφεια απο διαδρομους και ΜΘΧ "εντος του χώρου γραφείων"...Χωρίζω μία κτιριακή μονάδα εντός ΟΙ που μπορεί να υφίσταται, αφού κατά μήκος της διαχωριστικής γραμμής όντως η αριστερή πτέρυγα είναι "ανενεργή" και έτσι κάποιος μπορεί είτε να μισθώσει όλο τον όροφο είτε μόνο το δεξί τμήμα...
Σε κάθε περίπτωση το ΠΕΑ με τετραγωνικά της δεξιάς πτέρυγας στη συνολική επιφάνεια, σε συνάρτηση και μ αυτά που έχω αντλήσει από την ΕΥΠΕΝ σε προσωπική μου επικοινωνία, πιστεύω ότι με καλύπτει και στις 2 περιπτώσεις. Απλά συνάδελφοι πιστέυω ότι είναι λίγο μπερδεμένο το θέμα για αυτό και ζητάω τη συνδρομή σας...Και αυτό γιατί στην ουσία οι ΜΘΧ είναι περισσότεροι απο τους θερμαινόμενους...

----------


## asak

Σύμφωνα με την εγκύκλιο ΥΠΕΚΑ 16.2.2016 
"Το ΠΕΑ κτιρίου ή κτιριακής μονάδας απεικονίζει την ενεργειακή κατάταξη ενός κτιρίου ή κτιριακής μονάδας - όπου ως "Κτιριακή μονάδα" ορίζεται το "*τμήμα, όροφος ή διαμέρισμα εντός κτιρίου, που έχει σχεδιαστεί ή υποστεί μετατροπή ώστε να χρησιμοποιείται χωριστά"* - ώστε να επιτρέπει στους ιδιοκτήτες ή στους ενοικιαστές του κτιρίου ή της κτιριακής μονάδας να συγκρίνουν και να αξιολογούν την ενεργειακή απόδοσή του και ισχύει για 10 έτη από την ημερομηνία έκδοσής του."
Βάσει του ανωτέρω ίσως να έχεις εσύ δίκιο και να μπορείς τελικά να το κάνεις όπως λες. Από την άλλη η διατύπωση αυτή της εγκυκλίου εμπεριέχει μία ασάφεια όπου μπορεί να παρερμηνευτεί με ποικίλους τρόπους και αυτό με προβληματίζει.

----------


## antanto75

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου και γω περί ασάφειας γι αυτό και προβληματίζομαι...Αν γίνει επιτόπιος έλεγχος είμαι διασφαλισμένος?.....

----------


## asak

Νομικά νομίζω ναι, Τεχνικά ίσως όχι.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------

